# Fluval Ebi Background Problem



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey I just wanted to say that I got myself a Fluval Ebi and love it, except that the background totally flew off at one point sending water everywhere. It's made of styrofoam and it is incredibly buoyant. My observations suggest that the 5 silicone wads used to hold it to the back pane are not strong enough to resist the styrofoam's propensity to float. Again, I just wanted to provide a heads up to anyone owning this tank or is thinking about getting one. I am thinking of sending fluval a complaint. On the plus side, my aquascape looks better without it! Pics coming soon ...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

these might be of interest to you. Was the silicone holding the background on black or clear? It should have been black. If you send fluval a support email about it they will send you out the correct silicone

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/ebi-background-response-hagen-alert-12248/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fluval-ebi-warning-photo-added-11634/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As Shawn said, they'll send you silicon, BUT they probably won't do much more than that.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply! yes my silicon is definitely clear and I gather it was supposed to be black.


----------

